# CAMBRIDGE, OH:"Marta" - Senior B&T Girl - Dumped



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Marta" was sent to me to crosspost. She is in the Guernsy County Dog Shelter in Cambridge, OH. Marta is said to be a calm, quiet senior GSD girl who was dumped at the shelter overnight. She weighs 68 lbs and it appears as though she has had several litters of puppies. She is in need of a nice retirement home.*

*This shelter is rescue-friendly, but is a high-kill shelter and all of the dogs there are urgent. I don't know anything more about Marta, but if you're interested in her, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail given below.*

*Cambridge, OH is in the southeastern part of the state, about 60 miles south of Canton and 50 miles west of Wheeling, WV.*

*MARTA*









*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cambridge, OH | Marta*

*Guernsy County Dog Shelter*
*62824 Bennett Ave.*
*Cambridge, OH 43725*
*740-432-2219*
[email protected]


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I adopted Jazz from this shelter in 2003. I went on their website but the saddest thing is that there are many seniors dumped there. They have an old black lab also dumped that will find it even more difficult to be adopted. I am torn as to which one to help. I can squeeze one more dog in my doggy kingdom since I now have a bit of land in MD.


----------

